# Dosing Syringes



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I've only been able to aquire four 5ml and four 10ml syringes for liquid fert dosing. I could probably get some more by the time of the meeting, but I need to know who all is interested.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I was fortunate to get mine from someone in the medical field. I have seen some on EBay in various sizes. I have 6, 3 and 1ml and set them up like this

André


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I could actually use 3 5's & a 10, but I'm in no rush to get them. I can wait until the meeting for whatever is available. Thanks.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I am interested in them if available.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You already know I am interested in one of each but thought I would post again just as a reminder.


----------

